# Betta sick?



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

I've read up on several betta diseases (or at least the common ones) and I'm still somewhat lost.

My betta has steadily gone downhill from the time he used to simply rest and only come to the surface to eat. Now he stays on the bottom all the time (looking fairly dead) until I move a plant near him or touch him, then he shoots around all over the tank before steadily floating back down to the bottom.

Is there any way to get him to feel better? I've cleaned his tank water and put in chemicals for a few days (he's in a 5gal tank, heater, filter) and removed the carbon filter, but that didn't seem to do anything.

There doesn't seem to be any outward signs of disease (other than staying at the bottom all the time, looking out of it), only that his color isn't very strong.

Help?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

We need to know how old he is.
Old bettas get that way. Does he have trouble getting to the surface? And does he move about by himself ? does he just stay on the bottom? How interested is he in food.
I have had an old betta that lost his ability to swim. He had to struggle really hard to get to the surface to eat or breathe.
I put him in a plastic breeding tank so he didnot have to exert himself. He was quite happy and came to the top of that small container with a great deal of difficulty. However he was still interested in food. He lived that way for about 5 months until he got so weak he couldn't even make it to the surface. He also missed the food when he did struggle up and after him going foodless for a couple of days i euthanized him out. I figure as long as he is interested in eating He just needs help with the depth of the water.
Hope this helps.


----------



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

He's not very old at all. I only got him from the Walmart last year or so. He's not even really full size (my sister's betta, that we got at the same time, is much bigger). Yes, he does have trouble getting to the surface, he doesn't even bother doing so unless I touch him, where he proceeds to shoot around the tank.

Mainly, he just stays at the bottom without moving. He doesn't even come up to the surface to eat, even though I offer it to him.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Bettas can take 7 months to reach maturity (adult size) so many of the Bettas you see in stores are usually about a year old already. It could be that he was older and it's just his time. A Bettas lifespan is supposed to be 3 years in captivity so even if he was 18 months old when you got him he is now 2 1/2 and nearing the end of his life.

I am interested though, you say you put chemicals in his water for a few days? What do you mean by chemicals? Do you mean medication? 

I suggest lowering his tank water to about an inch above him that way it's not far at all to get to the surface. add a tiny amount of sea salt and hope for the best. I've got a male here exhibiting the same behaviour, but he has a lump on his head and is still eating though he isn't flaring at his tank mate any more and hasn't made a bubble nest in weeks (since he spawned) so I'm pretty sure I'm going to lose him in the next week or so. It's just a sad fact that these beautiful fish can't live as long as we'd like them to.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just posted this in another thread, but, he will die soon.

When my betta started doing this, the exact same thing, I tried asking forums everywhere and tried every medicine. It doesnt work. I dont know what the disease is, but my betta was housed in a 5g too with a good filter, great water quality, and a good temperature with plants too. He just decided that he was going to eat until the bitter end, but it came in about 3 weeks. He just didnt go up to the top for air one day and that was the end.

I see death in your near future, but hey, you may be one of the lucky ones. Until that time, good luck.


----------



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

Saa...I guess he's just getting fairly old. There may have been something wrong with him from the start, then, since he never got anywhere near as big as my sister's betta did (who we got at the same time). 

Currently, his tank is sitting at the high 70's, I believe from 78-80 degrees.


----------

